# ILR - SET M online form questions



## GiseleFMP (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am about to apply for my ILR and since this forum was always helpful during my previous visa applications, I just wonder if anyone can help me.

I am doing the ILR application by post and decided to use the online form but after searching the forum I've noticed that the online form is slightly different from the paper one, for example: it doesn’t mention anything about proof of continuous residence in the UK for the last 5 yrs and it doesn't ask for proof of my parental responsibility (i.e. docs related to my son, dated from the last 3 months).

I know the advice given here is mainly related to the paper application form but I wonder if you could help me as I am a bit insecure about some of the answers to the questions.

These are the questions and my doubts:

_1 Do you have any family in your country of birth, nationality or any other country where you have lived for more than 5 years?_
I answered yes, as my immediate family lives in my home country. The form then asks for details: their names, where they live, how I keep in contact with them. I listed my parents’ and siblings’ names and the town they live and said I keep in contact through Whatsapp. Is that ok>?

2 Do you have any friends in your country of birth, nationality or any other country where you have lived for more than 5 years?
Answered yes and I listed only 05 of my friends, the ones from university and work whom I still keep in contact. RE. details askes how I met them and how I keep in contact with them, I’ve put through Whatsapp as well.

3 Are you part of any social groups or do you have other cultural ties in your country of birth, nationality or any other country where you have lived for more than 5 years?
I was really not sure about what to respond as if I put no, the next was asking to give reasons why not. I answered yes, saying that I am a catholic and that I continue to go to Catholic church here in the UK. Do you think this is enough? I don’t really know what they mean with this question…

4 There is a question asking if me and my husband have children together. We have a son, born last year. It doesn’t ask for any other details about our child, should I include documents related to him like his passport, child benefit letter, letter from GP, classes I attend with him? 

5 How long has your partner lived in the UK? 
I’ve put the years since his birth 41 yrs and 4 months but he has lived abroad for about 9 years, should I leave it as he never lived abroad? There is no option to add any comments, just the years and months and I am not sure why it asked this question as he is a British citizen from birth. 

6 Do you have any other reasons for wanting to stay in the UK?
I answered yes.
Explain your other reasons and say what documents you will provide to support your claim: I answered: I have a child who is a UK citizen, he was born on 02 May 2017. I am his main carer as my husband works full time.
I am not 100% sure about this question as to me it is a bit obvious that if I am applying for a visa in this category (partner) and if now we have a child together that is a British Citizen, that is my main reason for wanting to stay. Should I answer no, or keep this answer as it is?

7 It doesn’t ask for proof of continuous residency in the UK for the last 5 years. Should I mention it in my cover letter and send documents related to this period?

8 I took another English exam at Trinity College level B1 grade 5, am I right to think I don't need to send the certificate? Only the SELT unique reference number included with the application is ok? 

9 If I want to change my surname to include my husband's surname after the ILR would it be a difficult thing to do?

Thanks in advance for any help with these doubts.

Gisele.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I'm not going to comment on the questions regarding your personal ties to your home country and the UK. Just answer the questions as best you can.

Yes you should provide the child's passport and GP letter

5 - Your answer is fine as-is

7 - Provide evidence of any absences from the UK more than 6 months. It is best if you can attach a schedule showing your absences from the UK over 5 years.

8 - You do need to provide the certificate

9 - Not very difficult, but you will have to apply for a new BRP if your name changes in your passport


----------



## Kbatra (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi Gisele
Did you manage to get an answer to your question number 3?
I am about to fill the form and submit, and stuck on the same query.
Thanks, Kanchan


----------

